# New plants coming



## Roy (Sep 14, 2007)

I just placed an order for some more Paphs, where I will put the, who knows but I couldn't miss out on these. They are seedlings up to 100mm or 4in L/S 
except for the roths which are 200mm or 8in L/S.

venustum alba
sukhakulii ( from In-Charm )
Ruby Leopard x Maudiae 'Los Osos'
rothschildianum ' Salt & Pepper x Great Wings '
'' '' ' Great Wings x Black Star '
fairrieanum
fairrieanum alba
Hsinying Web x Mod Maude
tranlienianum
philippinense alba

These plants are still in compots and to be released next year but I have ordered and reserved mine.

helenae
mastersianum
esquirolei alba
barbigerum
supardii
gigantifolium

Just to be sure, I have ordered 2 of each ( 5 ea of the Maudiaes ) of every plant and coz there thru a good contact I'm right to get them.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2007)

Great score, esquirolei album especially!


----------



## Roy (Sep 14, 2007)

Wish I had more money, had to leave the P.emersonii, PEOY, haynaldianum alba, MK x sanderianum, vietnamense, schoseri, jackii, volonteanum where they are.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2007)

Tough choices. I don't know about Australia but with the difficulty finding some here I'd have gotten the viet. and the jackii.


----------



## Bolero (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey you have some of my favourite paphs listed there.........great selections.

Hey Roy, where did you find those beauties??? I am in Victoria as well and feel the need to buy orchids all of a sudden.

;-)

P.S. VOC had a very nice show last night.


----------



## Roy (Sep 15, 2007)

Bolero said:


> Hey you have some of my favourite paphs listed there.........great selections.
> 
> Hey Roy, where did you find those beauties??? I am in Victoria as well and feel the need to buy orchids all of a sudden.
> 
> ...



Bolero, I am trying to find out what plants are left. I can e-mail you when I find out if you like. sizes and costs etc.


----------



## Bolero (Sep 15, 2007)

Please let me know, I would be interested. A PM would be ok too.

Thanks!!!


----------

